# Frozen pipes



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have stuck this in the Swift section purely as my van is a Swift. 

The last few days have been some of the coldest I can recall - with three or four nights at - 6, -8 and so on. Yesterday, was below freezing all day. The severe weather finally took it's toll and caused a slight problem. 

I had been very domestic and washed up this morning, but the sink water would not drain away. The loo sink and shower were draining fine. 

After investigating and crawling under the van, the pipe that carries waste water from the kitchen sink to the grey water tank is pretty much exposed to the elements. As the pipe sits horizontally, I think that water was stuck in there and froze. 

Anyway, to defrost it, I filled a 30 litre jerrican with very hot water and stuck this under the affected pipe. Acting as a radiator, the frozen pipe defrosted and water flowed after a while. 

Do you think it is worth lagging this pipe, or would I be better chopping off a bit of the vertical pipe to make it shorter, and re attaching the horizontal one so that it is on a slope and hence water will not lodge in there. 

Other than this, the van has been warm and snug, although very heavily frosted on the exterior. No condensation anywhere. 

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you can arrange the pipe slope such that the water will flow freely into the waste tank, you should be sorted. If REALLY cold for prolonged periods (eg skiing, or staying at Clumber Park  , then just stick a bucket under the waste outlet and leave the tap open.

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

why not pop it (the van) on ramps to increase the fall of the water 
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Do you think it is worth lagging this pipe, or would I be better chopping off a bit of the vertical pipe to make it shorter, and re attaching the horizontal one so that it is on a slope and hence water will not lodge in there.
> Russell


Hi Russell

Yes and Yes!   Both make perfect sense.

Arrange the lagging so you can get it off easily though. It can only ever delay freezing - but delays thawing just as effectively. You may need the jerry-can radiator again one day and it will be a pain in the rear if you can't get the lagging off.

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste water*



DABurleigh said:


> If you can arrange the pipe slope such that the water will flow freely into the waste tank, you should be sorted. If REALLY cold for prolonged periods (eg skiing, or staying at Clumber Park  , then just stick a bucket under the waste outlet and leave the tap open.
> 
> Dave


Evening Dave

The waste water valve is open all the time. I think the problem arose to to the levelness (if there is such a word) of the pipe.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Waste water*



Rapide561 said:


> The waste water valve is open all the time. I think the problem arose to to the levelness (if there is such a word) of the pipe.
> Russell


You could always try Chapter's remedy - you'd roll out of bed but the pipes wouldn't freeze. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*On a slope*

Dave

As the bed run "front to back", I think I would roll into bed!

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave wrote "or staying at Clumber Park" 


   

Geoff


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd sort the slope out, but give the lagging a miss. 

Once the water is moving, it won't freeze (unless you're planning a trip to Siberia).


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is all about winterisation, or lack of it. Last weekend at a rally in Bedfordshire we had -5.7 on Sunday morning. Results:
We had frozen waste from Kitchen sink
1 Hobby had frozen fresh water pipe and battery went down due to needing fan on all night
2nd Hobby had frozen fresh water
Autocruise had frozen water and waste
Autosleeper had frozen waste.
If this is winterisation then God help us when Global Cooling comes.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I don't think my Twin keeps the heat in as well as my previous compact coachbuilt. But, the pipes did not freeze over the last weekend in the High Peak.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Ditto*

In the Peak district on Tuesday night none of the drains would work
i.e. sink bathroom and shower tray on my Bessie E560. Went out for the day and it had thawed. Water pump was struggling too at one point. WE were as warm as toast....in fact had the heating on minimum overnight 'cos we were so snug!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

On one of the German vans I looked at last year - I think it was the Dethleffs 7871-2, all the pipes were in board. As far as I can tell, all the pipes are inboard on my van except that one.

I am going to adjust the pipe on mine so that the pipes slopes into the holding tank. As the drain to the holding tank is open 24/7, this should solve any problems.

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Don't suffer with frozen pipes in the euramobil, all pipes and tanks between floors!
However had to defrost the caravan park stand pipe and tap the day before yesterday prior to filling up! 8O :lol: 

Where abouts are you Russ,? We're in Bilton ..

Regards MnD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> Don't suffer with frozen pipes in the euramobil, all pipes and tanks between floors!
> However had to defrost the caravan park stand pipe and tap the day before yesterday prior to filling up! 8O :lol:
> 
> Where abouts are you Russ,? We're in Bilton ..
> ...


No!

You can't be?

Surely not?

Staying at the - wait for it - Bilton Hilton. 8O


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds like the best plan Russell.

Now do you believe me that even the best British vans are not totally winterised :-( , still yours is pretty good otherwise isn't it and you should have it sorted soon.


----------

